# What am I??!!!??!!?!?!?!?



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw him, I liked him, so I bought him!

Got any ideas as to what he is? He has one egg spot so Im going to go w/ male.

Bonus: What is the little black one?  









































Sorry about the photo quality! Somebody used my camara so some of the pictures are REALLY bad! :lol:


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i believe your striped guy is a : astatotilapia latifasciata ( zebra obliquidens)
the black one i have no idea


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree. it looks like zebra obliquidens.
The black one looks like a tropheops (i'm saying this because of the blunt snout area).


----------



## mr_cichlid2004 (Mar 19, 2004)

Agree on 1st.

2nd is a Ps. Acei "Tanzanian Black"


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

People told me that it wasnt a tropheus (that was what I thought at first)

Im glad that I know what the little striped guy is now!

I tryed to find the Ps. Acei "Tanzanian Black" and couldnt. Could you post a picture of one?

EDIT: Ok I found some pictures of the Black and the color is the same but the nose is kinda different, mine has a rounded nose and that ones nose id more 'pointy'.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

There is currently no profile for the Tanzania Black variety of Ps. acei on the forum.

After very close inspection of your black acei, he does have a very blunt rounded nose. However since the rest of the fish is absolutely spot on for a Tanzania Black acei, I am led to beleive your has a bit of a deformed nose. It could have been an injury as a very young fry, or a genetic issue, but if he (or she - they are darn near impossible to sex visually) is eat and acting normal, I wouldn't worry about it.

Here is a pic of opne of mine (top of the picture above the smaller socolofi)


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes mine looks like that but instead of yellow he fins are white.

Will they change color?

And how is the aggression level after they grow a bit?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If the fins are white, then they would be the Ngara variant of the acei as opposed to the Tanzania. Though its also possible that your is just very, very light yellow. The stripe on top of the doral and on the pelvic fins is white, its just the tail and back tip of the dorsal that are yellow.

Either way the coloration should stay as is (might intensify a bit) and they have the same laid back attitude of the their purple cousins. Mine are very mellow.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine has a bit of an attitude as does the zebra.

I put the zebra in and the territories got all mixed up and everybody was fighting over them again, so now I think my fish are shunning me!

Will the zebra be ok by himself for a while? I dont have the money to get anymore at the moment.


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, i don't know if you guys read that right.. i didn't say tropheus. i said tropheops. 
Here's a pic of what i was thinking.. well just a thought. 









either that p. tropheops intermediate thumbi west island or










Tropheops dark

It was because your fish had a blunted snout, but i could still be totally wrong. Just another suggestion before you settle for a quick answer. Good luck


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is indeed a deformed acei.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

My bad I was just reading fast because I was in a hurry!

No he doesnt look like tropheops outside of pictures.

I can never get one where it truly shows his shape and color.


----------

